# Keto Coconut Skrimps



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1090475


Looks good Mr fish. Love some shrimp and coconut just never like it together.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks good from here. Keto bread crumbs?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Looks good from here. Keto bread crumbs?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1090476


OH MY GOD I got to have that. where you acquire that!


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Do they taste any different then regular crumbs on the finished product? I don't fry stuff but I may have to try it in the air fryer.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW that looks good.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> OH MY GOD I got to have that. where you acquire that!


Wally World


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

LY-zer said:


> Do they taste any different then regular crumbs on the finished product? I don't fry stuff but I may have to try it in the air fryer.


Yea, they're not 100%, but close enough.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Wally World


I'm living to sheltered. Never seen it or heard of it but gives me some great ideas!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jwilson1978 said:


> I'm living to sheltered. Never seen it or heard of it but gives me some great ideas!


I use to crush pork rinds by hand, but found these the last time I went. They also had some Italian seasoning ones.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I swear if all of the cooks on this forum opened a restaurant I would go broke eating there.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Good stuff for some skrimp tacos.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG, and pork panko is glutin free! Bring it on.... What in the World Is Pork Panko? | America's Test Kitchen

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your husband Is a very lucky man.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> I swear if all of the cooks on this forum opened a restaurant I would go broke eating there.


And weigh 400 lbs!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> And weigh 400 lbs!


4realz


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i don't know how i missed this thread. it's 3 wks. old. i don't like coconut shrimp. and you could have turned ur pics before you posted.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i don't know how i missed this thread. it's 3 wks. old. i don't like coconut shrimp. and you could have turned ur pics before you posted.
> jack


I like my pics au naturel.


----------

